# Hole at the bottom of door ... What does it do?



## ldn (Jan 22, 2003)

My E46 was hit broadside by a deer a couple months ago. After the repair (driver side front door was replaced, driver side rear door was repaired ... along with some other things), I now have some water leak. I would find wet carpet behind the driver seat after the car sits through a big rainstorm. The bodyshop checked the weatherstrips around the doors on the driver side (also the plastic shields behind the door panels, supposedly), did the leak test, and said they could not find anything wrong with the repair that could cause the leak. They suggested I pursue BMW warranty instead. I did not agree with their diagnostic (the car never leaked until after their repair). So, I looked over the whole repair area myself and found a rubber/plastic plug at the bottom of the passenger side door missing (the hole that this plug would cover is about 3/4 of an inch in diameter).
I was always under the impression that there are drain holes under bottom of doors. But now thinking about it, I have some questions:
1) If this is a drain hole, why is it plugged with this rubber/plastic plug?
2) If this missing plug is the cause of my leak, that means enough water must have gotten inside the door, flowed out this hole at the bottom, and spilled over the rear door threshold onto the carpet. Is water supposed to get inside the door like that?
3) If water is supposed to get inside the door like that, with the plug in place, wouldn't that water remain inside the door and cause all kinds of other problems such as: rust, electrical short, mold, etc ...?
I will bring the car back to the bodyshop next week. In the meantime, I just want to understand how this "missing plug" fits into the story.
BTW ... three other doors have their plugs in place and there is no water leak around those areas. Also, the vertical sections of carpet near the wet area are dry, which tells me water must have gotten there over some non-porous surfaces ... such as the plastic trim on the rear door threshold.
Thanks.


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

Hole to provide access for rustproofing spray?


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

since they repaired that door, it sounds like they either messed up the plastic seal on the door or plugged the drain hole in the door with bondo or paint. check the door on the other side, and also see if the drainhole is working (open door, pour water against the glass of the door, see if its draining.


----------



## ldn (Jan 22, 2003)

Orient330iNYC said:


> since they repaired that door, it sounds like they either messed up the plastic seal on the door or plugged the drain hole in the door with bondo or paint. check the door on the other side, and also see if the drainhole is working (open door, pour water against the glass of the door, see if its draining.


The drain hole is wide open. I could stick my finger inside that hole for at least an inch or so and could not feel any obstruction. But then, if this is supposed to be a drain hole, why there is a plug to block that hole? And if the hole is there for rustproofing purpose, how does water drain from inside the door? The plastic seal is a strong suspect. They said they removed the door panel to check the plastic seal. Do I trust them? Well ... if they did all kinds of test (supposedly) on that door and did not notice the missing plug, I don't think I can trust how well they checked the plastic seal, either. So:
- if the hole is for rustproofing purpose, I got a problem because it looks like I have water inside the door
- if the hole is for water drainage purpose, why a plug is used there?


----------



## PunchIt (Dec 24, 2002)

if the other doors have this hole plugged, why don't don't you buy another plug and put it in the hole. Then use a hose to do your own leak test with someone sitting in the back seat?


----------



## ldn (Jan 22, 2003)

PunchIt said:


> if the other doors have this hole plugged, why don't don't you buy another plug and put it in the hole. Then use a hose to do your own leak test with someone sitting in the back seat?


I am going to point out the missing plug to the bodyshop and make them get me a plug for that hole. Then I'll see if the leak stops.
(All of the questions that I have here are just for my education, i.e. understanding what is this hole supposed to do. As far as the leak is concerned, the bodyshop simply has to fix it, one way or another)


----------

